# How much to expect for xchange?



## ezperkins (Mar 9, 2016)

I was told yesterday that I qualify for xchange (if I do, who doesn't tbh).

I'm wanting to get the vehicle this weekend, if possible. I can afford the $250 now, but will be left with not much until next Friday (payday for my day job).

Are there any other taxes or fees that will be paid the day I pick up the vehicle? And will the lease amount be taken out of my first check? If so, will it be a prorated amount, as I won't have had it for a whole week?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Prepare to be violated! It's a bad idea.


----------



## ezperkins (Mar 9, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Prepare to be violated! It's a bad idea.


How so?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/going-forward-with-ubers-xchange-lease.32484/

Use the search function, lots of threads here on "leasing" and "rate cuts"

make sure you multiply the weekly lease by 4.33 to get the monthly cost... and read what others make in your town.


----------



## LAHertzXchangePartner (Mar 7, 2016)

ezperkins said:


> I was told yesterday that I qualify for xchange (if I do, who doesn't tbh).
> 
> I'm wanting to get the vehicle this weekend, if possible. I can afford the $250 now, but will be left with not much until next Friday (payday for my day job).
> 
> ...


I'm learning about the Xchange Lease now, so I'll try to fill you with my limited knowledge.

The other important item you need before you can drive off with your car is insurance, more specifically, rideshare insurance. Please confirm with Xchange lease which insurance carriers they will allow to provide you rideshare insurance for your state. For instance, I'm in California, and the carriers they listed for this state are Farmers, Mercury, and Metromile.

My understanding is the first payment will be taken out of your check. If you don't earn enough to cover the first payment, I read that you can use other electronic means to get them the difference. And I don't believe you can prorate? Anybody care to correct??

Good luck if you decide to go this route. Cheers, Douglas


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ezperkins said:


> I was told yesterday that I qualify for xchange (if I do, who doesn't tbh).
> 
> I'm wanting to get the vehicle this weekend, if possible. I can afford the $250 now, but will be left with not much until next Friday (payday for my day job).
> 
> ...


I did the Xchange Lease recently. Overall so far I'm happy with it.

You need proof of insurance. Otherwise $250 cash got me out the door. I picked mine up on a Thursday & started Uber/Lyft driving that day. It took about a week & a half for the first payment to be taken out.

When I look at my earnings chart on the Uber app, they take the payment out of Sunday earnings, so my Sunday always looks negative.

I do Lyft as well as Uber. I have a separate bank account that both are deposited into. I'm going to set it up so the payment comes out of that account.


----------



## Cadlac Tom (Mar 19, 2016)

LBSMITH said:


> Anyone Looking for a vehicle. Reach out to me. I can work on getting you approved on a vehicle.


I need a vehicle. I've been on hold with Xchange 51 minutes now


----------

